# Female barbarian warrior...



## Alicia

Here's the deal...is all art predjudice or something?  I have been searching for a picture of a female barbarian warrior with brown hair and so help me...not a one!  They're all either blonde of black haired (mostly blonde).

Help!

Can someone point me in the right direction?  I'm trying to find art work to inspire me with my writing, and I'm coming up with nada!

A female barbarian warrior with brown hair would certainly help!


----------



## Marky Lazer

http://paizo.com/image/product/catalog/FBI/FBI8608_500.jpeg

I found this one...


----------



## hermi-nomi

I'm not being helpful here, I know, but I agree with Alicia in the ummm... desire (there has to be a better word) to see brown-haired female warriors. Marky that's a very good picture you have linked, but ... are all pictures of this type made to look so...pretty-faced? I'm sure I've seen a book cover showing a brown-haired female warrior with a couple of other characters (even more of a tangeant, sorry)


----------



## pixelated_dreams

Hmm... 
I have probably got the tools to make you one if you like.. i'll see what i can do anyway. 
it'll be 3D though.. but if its just for inspiration then that will hopefully suit .. 

i'll see what i can do anyway


----------



## pixelated_dreams

right well i've had a quick go (and i mean quick) to see if i have the same sort of idea as i think you do, and this is what i've got.
if there is something that is along the lines of what you're after, i can render it to a higher standard and make any other adjustments you like..

didnt realise i cant post images or URL's until i have 15 posts though, so if you want to email me or something i can send you them to have a browse 

gracefullygothic@nsecure.net


----------



## dwndrgn

Wasn't Xena a brunette?


----------



## Alicia

Thanx for the pic, Marky.  It IS very nice...but I agree with hermi, why do all those types of pics look so "soft"?

Anyway, Pixelated, yes!  I would very much appreciate it if you could make a pic for me (yes it is for inspiration).  For some reason I can't use your link so I'll PM you.  

You're right, dwndrgn - Xena was a brunette, but not quite what I'm looking for.  The climate from which this character comes would freeze in those clothes


----------



## kyektulu

*If u want barbarian males or females that dont look 'weak' always think of Boris Vallejo and Julie Bell.

Here are a couple I found:

Medea
*


----------



## kyektulu

*Loria*


----------



## kyektulu

*Basilisk*


----------



## kyektulu

*Monicas Axe

*


----------



## GOLLUM

Hi there Kye, you don't have their contact details do you? 

I think they'ld fit in rather nicely with the Basement's newly refurbished mud pit.....


----------



## pixelated_dreams

email sent, though they're very different to what others have posted .. i can change anything about them though with them being my people, so let me know


----------



## kyektulu

*Im afraid I dont GOLLUM, im sure Boris would tho...

I have a bit of a suggestion for the basement, maybe a purple theme... it would suit my druid studys nicely... *


----------



## Alicia

Thanx Kyektulu - some of those really are quite fantastic!  

And thanx for the email, pixel!  *runs off to check e-mail*


----------



## GOLLUM

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *Im afraid I dont GOLLUM, im sure Boris would tho...*
> 
> *I have a bit of a suggestion for the basement, maybe a purple theme... it would suit my druid studys nicely... *


No problem redecoration begins next week....

Those graphics are pretty good qulaity, so many talented people about, wish I was that good at art.....


----------



## Alicia

GOLLUM said:
			
		

> Those graphics are pretty good qulaity, so many talented people about, wish I was that good at art.....


 
Same here...I wouldn't even know where to begin!


----------



## kyektulu

*I really do believe anyone can be good at art to some degree it just takes time and practice like anything else.
Keep trying im sure you will both improve. *


----------



## Alicia

You're probably right, Kye.  However...I've come to the acceptance that my mom's the artist and I'm the writer.


----------



## pixelated_dreams

in my opinion, writing is something much harder to do anyway. and there are so few people out there who can do it well, it's a fine talent that you've got! i'd swap it for "art" ability any day.

(i have art in " " 's because i do digital art.. its more knowing my way round the software i use, than being good at art. i can't draw free hand at all)


----------



## Alicia

Ah...but it still comes out beautifully.


----------



## pixelated_dreams

aww, why thank you little lady  

heres the close up i was talking about of your silver eyed warrior. sorry its taken me so long. i know theres a few bits that need "neatening" but once i've changed the lighting they'll sort them selves out hopefuly. 
I'll keep you updated with progress anyway. (i've also emailed you this)


----------



## kyektulu

pixelated_dreams said:
			
		

> in my opinion, writing is something much harder to do anyway.



*Personally I believe both are hard.

I practice both and IMO art (oil painting 4 me) is alot more difficult, simply because if u write it is easy to edit yet when u are painting if u make a mistake most oif the time you have to re start the entire thing.*


----------



## kyektulu

*I like the digital art pixil u are talented. *


----------



## Esioul

Wow, how did you do that? It's very impressive.

One objection- surely those ladies wouldn't survive long dressed so scantily?


----------



## pixelated_dreams

ah yes, esioul, alicia has sent me an email including what the warrior should wear, so hopefully this one will be less scantily dressed lol.

and how did i do that ? with great difficulty


----------



## Alicia

Beautifully done, Pixel!  I love it....she has very strong features - I look forward to seeing more of the work...*runs off to open email*


----------



## pixelated_dreams

with regards to your email around the makeup, this is without makeup.. though i think the lips are too shiney but i can work on that


----------



## Alicia

I agree with you about the lips, but other than that - PERFECT!!!


----------



## mali7414

The Art of Todd Lockwood ©2005 - Barbarian Female 2

it's not in color but i LOVE it...
planning a renfair based on it.


----------



## dustinzgirl

kyektulu said:


> *Boris Vallejo and Julie Bell.*



Absolutely! Boris is awesome.


----------



## Pyan

How about this?


----------



## Joel007

Has someone actually signed her forehead with a marker?!


----------



## Pyan

It's probably a Female Barbarian Warrior thing.


----------



## darkwolf

Well, now it looks like I may have to go and do a brunette barbarian girl image for my site....darn it....

Darkwolf


----------



## Sabina

nice job!
I think, writing is something much harder to do anyway


----------



## Roy1

This illustration by Warwick Fraser-Coombe appears in *Interzone 213 *for Jason Stoddard's story *The Best of Your Life*

She looks like a female warrior but maybe not a barbarian.
Unfortunately it will be greyscale in the magazine but the 13000 female barbarian warrior fans on this site should have a look next week. Out on 8th Nov.


----------



## dustinzgirl

I don't want to get all, OMG SEXISM, but have any of those who draw these female warriors tried to do battle in a thong? I can't even walk in one.

ROY, love the interzone image! Freaking awesome.


----------



## GOLLUM

But I like them thongs.....


----------



## Roy1

Glad you liked Warwick Fraser-Coombe's work Dustingirl but a better definition of the problems caused might help the authors who write this stuff. So tell us more.

I always assumed their design didn't hinder physical activity but then I wouldn't know.


----------



## Joel007

It's probably a chafing issue, a running battle can be more grueling than a marathon.


----------



## Roy1

This is obviously a book cover and again I'm not sure the figure is a barbarian but she looks like a warrior.

Nice image, I thought, by Berin Uriegas and the book is published by Swimming Kangaroo.


----------



## Stormflame

I could see myself with a barbarian chick with any hair color!!!
In real life, I have dated blondes and bruenetts....and truthfully, when I want a serious down to earth woman...I much prefer settling down with a brown-headed woman. 
Gollum....


----------



## Roy1

Cover art for Murky Depths #2 by Geff Taylor. Seems to fit the bill. I hope they don't mind my posting it here. The issue is reviewed here


----------



## teller

For Alicia: do you like this female warrior with brown hair? ...directly by Teller Glamorgan's web site.


----------



## Sire Of Dragons

I didn't realize exactly what this thread was about at first but I decided to post this anyway because she has darker hair.

She was the first thing I thought of when I first looked at this topic.

Jeska Warrior Adept from Magic The Gathering, her creature type is Barbarian Legend


----------



## Roy1

This warrior seems to fit the bill and she graces the cover of Andromeda Spaceways Issue #34 20294


----------



## Roy1

Haley Elizabeth Garwood's novel Zenobia cover has her warrior queen, dark haired and probably a barbarian. Hayley is kind enough to give the model, Stacy Walker's (Queen of Illustrated Romance) website so you can see more. 21939


----------



## Roy1

22181
The image below, which I posted here pre the site crash, was part of an advertisement on the back cover of *Interzone 218*. The issue was reviewed on Best SF and the following comment appeared on that review. 



> An excellent issue, the only minor quibble being the back cover advert for a fantasy book which has a well fit fantasy babe wielding a sword. It eschews fantasy art tropes by not having her heaving bosom on display, but only by having her pert arse hanging out (she could only keep her cheeks so silky smooth and unblemished in such a rough and tumble world either through magicke, or some elven salve that is to Oil of Olay what lembas bread is to Hovis).


 
Obviously Mark Watson had a close look at the image (in its optimal large, high res state on the back cover) as the low res image here doesn't really do Mark Harrison's work justice.

Incidentally Abaddon have also advertised another in the Tomes of the Dead series, Rebecca Levene's *Anno Mortis,* on the back of *Black Static 7* but that Female Barbarian warrior is blonde (and has the heaving bosom) so I won't post it here. You can always buy the book or the mag.

The cover is from *Twilight of Kerberos: The Clockwork King of Orl *by Mike Wild.


----------



## annk908

Alicia said:


> Here's the deal...is all art predjudice or something? I have been searching for a picture of a female barbarian warrior with brown hair and so help me...not a one! They're all either blonde of black haired (mostly blonde).
> 
> Help!
> 
> Can someone point me in the right direction? I'm trying to find art work to inspire me with my writing, and I'm coming up with nada!
> 
> A female barbarian warrior with brown hair would certainly help!


 
feck the blonde and feck the black and even the blonde...
go for the red head then ur a female barbarian warrior trust me


----------



## Roy1

The Murky Depths link has updated and we lost their FBW so here she is again, a redhead for Annk. 28963


----------



## p4poetic

dwndrgn said:


> Wasn't Xena a brunette?



When Xena first appeared on Hercules she was a brunette, and when she got her spin off show they dyed her hair a jet black. Don't know why.


----------



## Roy1

50k hits on this thread seems noteworthy. Why this particular thread?


----------



## C Of K

If you type  "Female Barbarian" as a google search, this thread turns up as the third option...that probably has much to do with the 50 k views.


----------



## Roy1

You may well be right C of K but from this link I'd guess publishers have not learned the lesson of this thread or maybe potential purchasors look at 'damsel' covers but don't actually buy them.

As I commented I was "surprised at the low ranking of damsel covers, distressed or undistressed, and I felt there should be a category for damsels underdressed".
51554


----------



## dreamhunter

2 suggestions, Alicia: (1) How about ya flip thru some female bodybuilding mags? Sometimes ya do get one of those mythical-fantasy poses by a well-toned female; (2) I found some pics of ancient Iranian heroines/female warriors recently. I've got it somewhere. I'll look around for the URL first.


----------



## Adam Lucas

brunettes rule.


----------



## dreamhunter

Still trying to find that ancient Persian heroines site. Cant remember where I scribbled it down now.

Anyway, wouldnt mind bein a knight in shining armour for some underdressed damsel in distress myself.

By the way, I just came across some pics of Courtney Cox. At the risk of sounding like a lovesick pup, I reckon she does have that striking face n build, plus the hair colour, to play a brunette female barbarian warrior.

Milla Jovovich is another good one, of course, although I believe her natural hair is blonde.

Now, if I were a movie producer ...


----------



## dreamhunter

This thread's stopped. Hey, lets see some more barbarian babe pics ...


----------



## dreamhunter

waiting ... waiting ...


----------



## dreamhunter

Hey, whotcha think of this one then





Like her?


----------



## Boneman

Kinda makes me think she's just had a chicken vindaloo and this is the after-effects - she just made it to the bog in time...


----------



## dreamhunter

Ha ha ha. So wots the problem? Dont ya like a hot lady?


----------



## Boneman

Absolutely... how's she going to get her panties on? One hand is on fire and those boots will tear any lacy item to shreds. Is she dressing or undressing? 

I hate to bring his name in here, but did you ever see the see the pictures of the Mord-Sith on 'that bloke who wrote the Sword of truth series' website? Some of them are worth a look, for the artwork.


----------



## Roy1

More wizard/witch than barbarian but the hair fits the bill. 58842


----------



## Roy1

Now we know the reason for the shortage of brunette barbarian warriors that initiated this thread. 
62210


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Is anyone really prejudiced against brunettes?


----------



## Roy1

Roy1 said:


> Now we know the reason for the shortage of brunette barbarian warriors that initiated this thread.



quoting myself there but the report *was not* true 


> _19 January 2010: This story has been revised after Dr Sell made clear to the BBC that his research had set out to test the link between temperament and attractiveness, rather than hair colour, for which he said the link was weaker. _


As close as I can get to a correction.
65533


----------



## JenJen

When I think 'barbarian', I have this image in my head of a roaring, dirt/blood/guts covered person with numerous scars and fresh wounds, pelting towards the viewer with some type of 'well used' weapon in hand. The persons hair being a bit torn off in places from the fighting and the face showing signs of having been in the thick of it, as it were. A missing tooth? A bloodied nose perhaps?

... But most barbarian females look like they've just exited a spa and decided to strap on a chain-mail bikini while looking a bit unimpressed with the entire thing.

I'm not convinced.

*eyes sketchbook and ponders*


----------



## Vertigo

Not too mention the fact that most male babarian warriors (except maybe Conan) all seem to wear much protective clothing/armour whereas female barbarian warriors seem to need almost none? Certainly don't think I'd want to go into a battle involving all sorts of heavy, sharp objects so scantily clad!


----------



## JenJen

They may be more skilled?  Dodging and parrying like MAD.

Naw. But I think -that- entire discussion has been surrounding many portrayals of female characters in fantasy art for a long while. I'm not going with the 'zomg sexist' thing, but I am often not too convinced with the general character design (that can be the case as well with many male designs, but let stick with the femmes for now!). 

A character that feels real and looks convincing is brilliant! And interesting! A character that shows personality, emotion, humanity, and hints towards having a story of some kind. Be it through their expression, their pose, their trinkets, the--- I'm rambling again, but you get the idea.

A super pretty lady can be a fantastic character as well, but she needs to be believable. This is the difficult part, especially when dealing with a fantasy world.

*ends the caffeine fueled babble*


----------



## Vertigo

I would agree with you absolutely there, with both fantasy and SF art. So much of it is just eye candy... very nice eye candy maybe and all very artistic and everything, but just not convincing and believable. Although some may argue that fantasy is the suspension of belief, I personally like my fantasy ceridble. Create a fantasy world but then have the events in it make sense within that environment.

(now I'm rambling!)


----------



## Kasper

I am a Woodelf Warrior so what you mean they aske me Sow 

you will allway find ppl they aske stupid thing becouse the dont look on  your Titel  or
just  see a Barbar and mean he is a Sham and see a Woodelf and mean hes a Ranger ...


----------



## Lucifal

There's always Rick Fairlamb's interpretation of Lilly (the cover of Sam Stone's _Demon Dance_).


----------



## Starbeast

I thought there would be more pictures here. I'll add a couple.


----------



## Roy1

Good to see this thread back. 
115937


----------



## Starbeast

*I like the realistic look of this female barbarian warrior*


----------

